# Attention High Rollers



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Dec 19, 2019)

Attention high rollers, we have come across a diamond in the rough.

In our search for talented individuals we came across Vegas Wiseguy, in our opinion probably the best balance we have ever seen between quality and quantity.

We would like to introduce you to his Twitter, Instagram and monitor page, follow closely if you are a high roller and watch how incredible he really is...

https://twitter.com/VGSWSGY

https://www.instagram.com/vgswsgy/

https://www.pickmonitor.com/user/HighRollersOnly

Vegas Wiseguy will never be part of our website as he wishes to have his own website, but we will mentor him during his first year and make sure the world knows his name by the end of 2020.

If you are a high roller and are looking for a good source for 2020 keep an eye on Vegas Wiseguy, we guarantee you will be impressed.

If you have any questions you may contact us or contact Vegas Wiseguy directly at vgswsgy@pm.me.

---

FREE PICK: NFL – Minnesota Vikings -5.5 (not a 5* high roller play)


----------



## EmilyCampbell (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello! Thanks for this! I consider myself a high roller and for me this information is very useful. I like to play big and the information given by you is what I need!


----------

